# Non-Eu same sex couples moving to Germany



## hymne (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello all,

Me and my partner are both Turkish citizens living in Turkey. Currently, I am in a hiring process, which require me to relocate to Germany if everything goes well.

My question is, when I get a work permit (bluecard), will also my partner will be recognized as a legal partner and get immigration status such as residence permit? Is there any way to make our partnership recognized by Government of Germany?

I need real life success stories 

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a timely question, though I'm not sure anyone has a definitive answer for you just yet. There has been a recent court ruling in the EU that even EU countries that don't have same sex marriage must recognize a same sex marriage that took place in an EU country or between an EU national and a non-EU national. Something like that.

I don't think they need to recognize de facto partnerships. But if you can arrange to get married in one of the EU countries that does do same-sex marriage, you can probably get recognition for immigration purposes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hymne (Apr 17, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> This is a timely question, though I'm not sure anyone has a definitive answer for you just yet. There has been a recent court ruling in the EU that even EU countries that don't have same sex marriage must recognize a same sex marriage that took place in an EU country or between an EU national and a non-EU national. Something like that.
> 
> I don't think they need to recognize de facto partnerships. But if you can arrange to get married in one of the EU countries that does do same-sex marriage, you can probably get recognition for immigration purposes.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you.
In that case, marriage has to be done before the permit is issued, right?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

hymne said:


> Thank you.
> In that case, marriage has to be done before the permit is issued, right?


Generally speaking, yes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

hymne said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Me and my partner are both Turkish citizens living in Turkey. Currently, I am in a hiring process, which require me to relocate to Germany if everything goes well.
> 
> ...


Germany does not recognise unmarried partnerships for immigration purposes.

Is it definite that you will get a BlueCard?

Spouses of BlueCard holders get work rights and as far as I know, can join their spouse immediately even if the marriage/civil partnership took place after the BlueCard holder moved to Germany.

If there is a chance that you'll get an ordinary work permit, you may want to get married as soon as possible = before moving, because if you get married while already living in Germany, you'll have to wait two years for your spouse to join you (and no automatic work rights for 1-3 years after they join you).

Can your partner get a Schengen visa? Could be worth checking out some Denmark marriage packages.


----------

